# saw a truck go through today



## canadianmoose (Jul 30, 2006)

well i saw a truck take the plunge out on nippissing today... out on the north bay water front, in front of the sewage treatment plant. for anybody who doesnt know the spot, there is a water outflow, that releases warm water out into the lake, which attracts fish and fishermen lol, but it also makes the ice thin around the spot where the outflow is, but there is 18-20 inches else where around it. well as you may have guessed the guy decided to take a drive over the thin ice, people yelled and waved him to stop but he never noticed and in they went, both passengers made it out safely, and it took the truck probably 5 mintues to fully sink... pretty neat to watch it sink, though probably wasnt to neat for the owner LOL just about every year somebody takes a plunge there...

on the bright side, while i was taking pics, i did manage to catch a fish, i was walking in to get a closer pic, and turned around and saw my rod bent down, so i ran back out and landed a nice 8 inch perch LOL

here are the pics, of the truck not the fish LOL


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

If I were that guy I would have been trying to get a rope hooked up before it goes under. Crazy stuff!

Those divers aren't cheap!


----------



## carp_killer (Nov 24, 2006)

the guys that are diggin the hole could just go fish were the truck went in and have a bigger hole and save gas


----------



## fishnnut (Jul 15, 2006)

If it's a known hazard area wouldn't somebody mark it with some cones or something??


----------



## canadianmoose (Jul 30, 2006)

you would think... somebody goes through there about every second year, guess their just waiting for somebody to get killed.

i remember the first time i went out there, i walked out, and there was this guy fishing there, i look beside him, and see open water im like huh... how thick is the ice here, he's like oh about 34 inches, im like huh LOL and there was almsot 3 feet of ice right next to this section of open water.


----------



## njsimonson (Sep 24, 2002)

Ugh.

:eyeroll:


----------



## boxcar (Oct 16, 2005)

how deep was the lake where it went through?


----------



## canadianmoose (Jul 30, 2006)

between 10 and 15 feet


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

I hate to see it...makes a guy wonder.

Cool pics though for people to see how a typical breakthrough occurs.


----------

